# Men Don't Understand Women



## rabbithutch (May 1, 2012)

A woman was driving at night on a narrow country road. At the same time, a man was driving in the opposite direction on that same road.







When they narrowly pass each other at high speed, the woman rolls down her window and loudly shouts


DONKEY !


Immediately the man shouts back


WITCH !



The man laughs. He is proud to have reacted so quickly to the shouting woman and takes the next turn in the road, maintaining his speed.
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|








Moral of the story:

Men never listen and, when they do, they don't understand one word a woman says.


----------



## greenrn (May 1, 2012)




----------



## alelover (May 2, 2012)




----------

